# Just joined IBS-D running my like



## carolyn lee (Jan 15, 2016)

Has anyone tried acupuncture for IBS-D?


----------



## funnigurl13 (Jul 2, 2015)

I have tried acupuncture and go once/week. I don't have IBS-D, I'm more IBS-C...maybe somewhere in between. I don't find it "cures" my stomach issues, but calms me down overall and since my anxiety and stomachaches go hand in hand, the experience is worth it.


----------



## amaurybf (Jan 22, 2016)

I have IBS-D and tried acupuncture few years ago. And it didn't help at all unfortunately, but you should have a go, it may depend on the person.


----------

